# custom fiberglass and interiors



## jarrods Customs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do custom fiberglass/interior work located in Indianapolis Indiana. This is some picture of a 71 cutlass i just got done with. let me no what you think
http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos4862/6/83/87/82/83/0/83828783613_0_BG.jpg[img]
[img]http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos4862/6/83/87/82/47/0/47828783613_0_BG.jpg[img]
[img]http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos4862/6/83/87/82/35/0/35828783613_0_BG.jpg[img]


----------



## jarrods Customs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do custom fiberglass/interior work located in Indianapolis Indiana. This is some picture of a 71 cutlass i just got done with. let me no what you think


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

your missing the / on the end tags [/img]


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jarrods Customs_@Jul 30 2008, 12:06 AM~11213054
> *I do custom fiberglass/interior work located in Indianapolis Indiana. This is some picture of a 71 cutlass i just got done with. let me no what you think
> [/img]http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos4862/6/83/87/82/83/0/83828783613_0_BG.jpg[/img]
> [/img]http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos4862/6/83/87/82/47/0/47828783613_0_BG.jpg[/img]
> ...



i no see chit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jarrods Customs_@Jul 30 2008, 02:06 AM~11213054
> *I do custom fiberglass/interior work located in Indianapolis Indiana. This is some picture of a 71 cutlass i just got done with. let me no what you think
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jarrods Customs_@Jul 30 2008, 02:06 AM~11213054
> *I do custom fiberglass/interior work located in Indianapolis Indiana. This is some picture of a 71 cutlass i just got done with. let me no what you think
> http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos4862/6/83/87/82/83/0/83828783613_0_BG.jpg[img]
> [img]http://images.kodakgallery.com/servlet/Images/photos4862/6/83/87/82/47/0/47828783613_0_BG.jpg[img]
> ...


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

.....


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

you guys are really pumpin' out the red x's


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

weird. when you copy paste the links, they work in this thread afterwards


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:dunno: :twak:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FOr real man, this is bullshit, if I was a MOD, I would pull this shit off of there


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Any more pic????


----------



## mrlowrider209 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 4 2008, 10:38 PM~11261708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tight ride... wrong wheels though... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

.........


----------

